# Bianchi Brava 2006



## dr.pepper (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello. Just registered a couple of minutes ago. I initially joined to ask this community if they knew the exact bottom bracket measurement for a bianchi brava 2006. I was assuming its 1.37x24 68mm. Can someone validate that? 

Also I just have the frame and I'm trying to make it vintage looking with 7 speed campy components, but I can't find down tube shifters that will fit the slightly bigger down tube of the brava. I thought to find bar end shifters or mitch match a pair of 7 speed straight bar thumb shifters. How should I approach this project? 

Othetwise I will just convert it into a single speed. It seems less of a hassle to find compatibility parts...

I appreciate any responses


----------

